# vecchiacci bastardi...



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

*Giappone,tutti pazzi per nonno hard*

*Pornostar a 73 anni con oltre 200 film*


Nel suo Paese è diventata una vera e propria star. Shigeo Tokudo, smessi i panni di agente di viaggio, a 73 anni si è "riciclato" come pornoattore. Il pensionato Shigeo ha assicurato che da quando gira i suoi film, ormai più di 200, si sente sempre più in forma. E intanto è diventato un vero mito per i cultori nipponici delle pellicole hard e una macchina da soldi per la sua casa di produzione.
Il motivo del successo? "Abbiamo iniziato a produrre film prima con attori trentenni, poi siamo passati ai quarantenni e ai cinquantenni e ora produciamo moltissimi film con attori che hanno dai 60 ai 70 anni - spiega il presidente della Rudy, Ryuichi Kadowaki. - Suppongo che i nostri clienti più anziani si sentano più a loro agio se i protagonisti dei film hanno la loro stessa età".

Per Gaichi Kono, regista che ha spesso lavorato con Tokudo, il nonno pornostar "incoraggia gli anziani a pensare che se uno come loro può ancora fare quelle cose, allora anche loro le possono fare". 

Il Giappone ha l'età media più alta al mondo insieme all'Italia e per questo il mercato del porno per anziani sta diventando un vero fenomeno. Tokuda non ha dubbi sul suo futuro: "Voglio continuare a fare film anche oltre gli ottant'anni".


altro che i grattini...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Giappone,tutti pazzi per nonno hard*
> 
> *Pornostar a 73 anni con oltre 200 film*
> 
> ...


 
Ossignur, che schivi (trad. oh Signore, che schifo)


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ossignur, che schivi (trad. oh Signore, che schifo)


perchè che schifo??
si allunga l'età....e il vecchiaccio ne approfitta..


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

I giapponesi si sa... a 73 anni poi non mi sembrerebbe un gran bel vedere...


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ossignur, che schivi (trad. oh Signore, che schifo)


Ma perchè? Secondo me fanno bene. Avranno un loro pubblco...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Secondo me fanno bene. Avranno un loro pubblco...


perchè nn ci fanno tenerezza i vecchi che trombano?


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè che schifo??
> si allunga l'età....e il vecchiaccio ne approfitta..


Uffa. Sono arrivata tardi anche questa volta...
Adesso come al solito i accuserai di esere copiona


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Uffa. Sono arrivata tardi anche questa volta...
> Adesso come al solito i accuserai di esere copiona


 
ridammi gli orecchini di mia suocera


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè nn ci fanno tenerezza i vecchi che trombano?


In realtà non mi è ancora capitato di vedere trombar due anziani...ma se il pubblico è contento ben vengano. Basta che non sia un sopruso nei loro confronti e che siano consenzienti


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ridammi gli orecchini di mia suocera


Col cavolo.
Li ho già venduti...fra parentesi erano falsi!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà non mi è ancora capitato di vedere trombar due anziani...ma se il pubblico è contento ben vengano. Basta che non sia un sopruso nei loro confronti e che siano consenzienti


ma sai che fanno i pornazzi i vecchiardi?
altro che pensione..


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà non mi è ancora capitato di vedere trombar due anziani...ma se il pubblico è contento *ben vengano*. Basta che non sia un sopruso nei loro confronti e che siano consenzienti


molto sottile ...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> molto sottile ...


ridammi tu gli orecchini di mia suocera


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ridammi tu gli orecchini di mia suocera


no, mi stanno troppo bene appesi ai maroni ...


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> molto sottile ...


Meno male che ci sei tu che mi capisci ;-)


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu che mi capisci ;-)


e a me?


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e a me?


...ma per te provo sentimenti più profondi...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...ma per te provo sentimenti più profondi...


volevo ben dire...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I giapponesi si sa... a 73 anni poi non mi sembrerebbe un gran bel vedere...


 





















  Ma che gusto dell'orrido avete?? Meno male che c'è Lettrice!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma che gusto dell'orrido avete?? Meno male che c'è Lettrice!


che discorsi...allora possono trombare solo i figoni sodi e giovani??


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che discorsi...allora possono trombare solo i figoni sodi e giovani??


No! Assolutamente. Però addirittura il porno divo...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> No! Assolutamente. Però addirittura il porno divo...


se ce l'ha grosso e gli tira..


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> *se ce l'ha grosso e gli tira*..


Ma così tu riduci tutto all'uccello... c'è qualcosa di più o no, nella vita?


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che discorsi...allora possono trombare solo i figoni sodi e giovani??


E no, cavolo. Se fosse così saresti spacciata


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma così tu riduci tutto all'uccello... c'è qualcosa di più o no, nella vita?


Ma nei film porno le dimensioni del cervello mca contano


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma così tu riduci tutto all'uccello... c'è qualcosa di più o no, nella vita?


ma certo!!
però se gli tira e si diverte e lo pagano tu che faresti scusa??

lascia stare..non rispondermi...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E no, cavolo. Se fosse così saresti spacciata


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E no, cavolo. Se fosse così saresti spacciata


banale e scontata...

ma io non ti porto rancore..













mo va a cagher...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo!!
> però se gli tira e si diverte e lo pagano tu che faresti scusa??
> 
> *lascia stare..non rispondermi...*


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> banale e scontata...
> 
> ma io non ti porto rancore..
> 
> mo va a cagher...


...soleluna ha riso...gelosona!


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ce l'ha grosso e gli tira..


 a quell'età l'unica cosa grossa che gli tira può essere solo la dentiera ...


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a quell'età l'unica cosa grossa che gli tira può essere solo la dentiera ...


Che dolce bastardello che sei


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...soleluna ha riso...gelosona!


ora di stasera ha ustionata anche la riga delle chiappe..


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a quell'età l'unica cosa grossa che gli tira può essere solo la dentiera ...


pare di no piccolo incredulo...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che dolce bastardello che sei








 che belle parole che mi dici ....



Brugola ha detto:


> pare di no piccolo incredulo...


ma per le scene pericolose (primi piani) c'è la controfigura ...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a quell'età l'unica cosa grossa che gli tira può essere solo la dentiera ...


almeno quando la metti nel bicchiere, ti sorride dal comodino...

Ps: oggi sono triste... mi cerco una dentiera...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ora di stasera ha ustionata anche la riga delle chiappe..


 
Sono in ufficio, mica in un solarium!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   e poi porto il costume a mutanda come Dio comanda!!!


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono in ufficio, mica in un solarium!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi...foglia di fico?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> almeno quando la metti nel bicchiere, ti sorride dal comodino...
> 
> Ps: *oggi sono triste... mi cerco una dentiera...*



Ma no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   cosa ti e' su-cesso


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che belle parole che mi dici ....
> 
> 
> 
> ma per le scene pericolose (primi piani) c'è la controfigura ...


fianchi grossi ingrassa presto?


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si' co' erca che ve lo dico...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fianchi grossi ingrassa presto?


perchè mi posti gli scioglilingua ?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quindi...foglia di fico?


 
Ma no! Doveva restare un segreto tra noi 2!!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> perchè mi posti gli scioglilingua ?


per scioglierti gli occhi


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma no! Doveva restare un segreto tra noi 2!!!



qua dentro?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Giappone,tutti pazzi per nonno hard*
> 
> *Pornostar a 73 anni con oltre 200 film*
> 
> ...


Quindi presto si comincerà anche qui...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

cmq torniamo al vecchiaccio che tromba...
siete sempre ob..


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi presto si comincerà anche qui...


non gli bastano i grattini...vecchi avidi bastardi


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq torniamo al vecchiaccio che tromba...
> siete sempre *ob*..


Ob??? o Tampax??


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> per scioglierti gli occhi


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma no! Doveva restare un segreto tra noi 2!!!


ue' ue' ue' non facciamo girare notizie false e tendenziose... anche se qua so' tutti adulti e nessuno ce casca...

a me manco interessano le tue peripezie solari intratettoniche...

Ps: al massimo ripresentati quando guarisci...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


dimmi dimmi ... dimmi tutto


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' ue' ue' non facciamo girare notizie false e tendenziose... anche se qua so' tutti adulti e nessuno ce casca...
> 
> a me manco interessano le tue peripezie solari intratettoniche...
> 
> Ps: al massimo ripresentati quando guarisci...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' ue' ue' non facciamo girare notizie false e tendenziose... anche se qua so' tutti adulti e nessuno ce casca...
> 
> a me manco interessano le tue peripezie solari *intratettoniche*...
> 
> Ps: *al massimo ripresentati quando guarisci*...


per appoggiare la dentiera ?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

insomma...se si spendono la pensione non va bene
se incrementano la pensione non va bene

siamo incontentabili...
bruciamoli vivi!!!


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> per appoggiare la dentiera ?


mo' si chiama cosi'???


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...se si spendono la pensione non va bene
> se incrementano la pensione non va bene
> 
> siamo incontentabili...
> bruciamoli vivi!!!


Ma questi porno in effetti sono per un pubblico di anziani... a noi magari fanno schifo, ma a loro probabilmente no! Non credo che a 70 anni mi ecciterei a vedere una ventenne che... no no, probabilmente mi deprimerei.


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...se si spendono la pensione non va bene
> se incrementano la pensione non va bene
> 
> siamo incontentabili...
> bruciamoli vivi!!!


No che inquinano


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' si chiama cosi'???


 
Ognuno chiama come vuole  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Va beh, vado all'Ufficio del Protocollo. A dopo


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dimmi dimmi ... dimmi tutto


todo bien mari'


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

sai cosa gli farei io a questi vecchi stronzi???


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma questi porno in effetti sono per un pubblico di anziani... a noi magari fanno schifo, ma a loro probabilmente no! Non credo che a 70 anni mi ecciterei a vedere una ventenne che... no no, probabilmente mi deprimerei.


A parte gli scherzi. A 70anni non è che si è dei cadaveri ambulanti eh!
Mio padre e mia madre hanno 65 anni e sono ancora belli e affascinanti...mò non esageriamo a dire che gli anziani fanno schifo


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ognuno chiama come vuole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai capito??

ue' anziche' fare la porcellina qua, dai una mano d'antiruggine al braccio del tuo moroso, va'..


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi. A 70anni non è che si è dei cadaveri ambulanti eh!
> Mio padre e mia madre hanno 65 anni e sono ancora belli e affascinanti...mò non esageriamo a dire che gli anziani fanno schifo


considerando che ora crepiamo più tardi dovremmo farci un pò di coraggio


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' si chiama cosi'???









in gergo ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi. A 70anni non è che si è dei cadaveri ambulanti eh!
> Mio padre e mia madre hanno 65 anni e sono ancora belli e affascinanti...mò non esageriamo a dire che gli anziani fanno schifo


Io li compio fra 8anni i 70anni


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai cosa gli farei io a questi vecchi stronzi???


ecco brava ... da loro la merenda così riparte il nonnormone impazzito ...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ecco brava ... da loro la merenda così riparte il nonnormone impazzito ...


ma no....
quello era l'utilizzo dei loro attrezzi da lavoro..


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io li compio fra 8anni i 70anni


mari' ... che c'entra ... mica ti sarà venuto in mente di metterti a fare l'attrice spero ...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi. A 70anni non è che si è dei cadaveri ambulanti eh!
> Mio padre e mia madre hanno 65 anni e sono ancora belli e affascinanti...*mò non esageriamo a dire che gli anziani fanno schifo*


Ah ok...diventiamo seri. Gli anziani hanno tutto il diritto di fare l'amore, e di spendere la pensione come preferiscono. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guarda che si scherzava eh...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no....
> quello era l'utilizzo dei loro attrezzi da lavoro..


a ecco .... capito ...prima li devono scaldare per spurgare il motore ... chissà quelli dietro allora ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mari' ... che c'entra ... mica ti sarà venuto in mente di metterti a fare l'attrice spero ...


NO, mi basta il film della mia vita e non ci voglio spettatori.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

sapete che a me un coglione ha fatto il filmino mentre si trombava??
ah madonnina..una star del porno ignara...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sapete che a me un coglione ha fatto il filmino mentre si trombava??
> ah madonnina..una star del porno ignara...


l'ha gia' messo su youtube?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> l'ha gia' messo su youtube?


si..petta che ti dico dove trovarlo..


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

embe'? alura?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sapete che a me un coglione ha fatto il filmino mentre si trombava??
> ah madonnina..una star del porno ignara...


Io ho provato più di una volta, ma mi viene da ridere...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io ho provato più di una volta, ma mi viene da ridere...


ma io non lo sapevo.
oh...stavo mica male...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io non lo sapevo.
> oh...*stavo mica male...*


In che senso?
A non saperlo è un'altra cosa... ma se lo sai cambia.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In che senso?
> A non saperlo è un'altra cosa... ma se lo sai cambia.


nel senso che da vedere c'ho dei bei pezzi dentro...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sapete che a me *un coglione ha fatto il filmino* mentre si trombava??
> ah madonnina..una star del porno ignara...


 
roba da sfigati ... il mio coglione quando è all'opera si mette a cantare ...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> nel senso che da vedere c'ho dei bei pezzi dentro...


ah ok... vabbè ma penso un po' tutti, chi più chi meno... comunque, non vorrai competere con un OT.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ok... vabbè ma penso un po' tutti, chi più chi meno... comunque, *non vorrai competere con un OT.*


non mi permetterei mai....


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

*saggia donna...*



Brugola ha detto:


> non mi permetterei mai....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> hai capito??
> 
> ue' anziche' fare la porcellina qua, dai una mano d'antiruggine al braccio del tuo moroso, va'..


 

















   So' tornata!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

ma se sei di milano dove cavolo ti sei bruciata le tette?


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se sei di milano dove cavolo ti sei bruciata le tette?


Oh, ma esistono le piscine anche qui al nord


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Oh, ma esistono le piscine anche qui al nord


piuttosto che andare in una piscina comunale di milano mi sciolgo al sole.
bottegaie


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> piuttosto che andare in una piscina comunale di milano mi sciolgo al sole.
> bottegaie


mo' non fare la stronza snob...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mo' non fare la stronza snob...


ci credi se ti dico che preferisco la rada?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci credi se ti dico che preferisco la rada?


la che???


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> piuttosto che andare in una piscina comunale di milano mi sciolgo al sole.
> bottegaie


Ma chi ti dice che sia comunale.
Esistono anche i club privati!
Vedi che non sai niente...popolana di una!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la che???


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma chi t dice che sia comunale.
> Esistono anche i club privati!
> Vedi che non sai niente...popolana di una!


per me siamo anche in troppi...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


...allora?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...allora?


La *rada* è un'estensione di mare più o meno vasta (generalmente una insenatura naturale o artificiale), circondata da coste, dove le imbarcazioni e le navi possono ancorare e sostare in sicurezza al riparo dei venti e dalle correnti..



e sei pure isolano...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> La *rada* è un'estensione di mare più o meno vasta (generalmente una insenatura naturale o artificiale), circondata da coste, dove le imbarcazioni e le navi possono ancorare e sostare in sicurezza al riparo dei venti e dalle correnti..
> 
> 
> 
> e sei pure isolano...


ma che c'entra con la piscina comunale... hai scritto un'ovvietà tale che non potevo pensare a quella rada. Pensavo a qualche modo di dire misterioso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu batti qualunque Catalano...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma che c'entra con la piscina comunale... *hai scritto un'ovvietà tale che non potevo pensare a quella rada*. Tu batti qualunque Catalano...


abbi pazienza....è il 29 luglio e ci sono 89°
ho detto rada...
se mi sei malizioso che ci posso fare??


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

una piacevole domenica in piscina a milano


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

*i puntini sulle I*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma se sei di milano dove cavolo ti sei bruciata le tette?


 
Primo sono di Pavia e secondo nel weekend sono andata al mare! Quello vero, grande, con la sabbia...conosci???


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Primo sono di Pavia e secondo nel weekend sono andata al mare!


una di pavia che si brucia le tette è da mandare ala caimi una domenica pomeriggio di ferragosto


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> una piacevole domenica in piscina a milano


maronn!!! ..che paur! 
pur co' tetto?... manc a ciel aperto... brrr


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> maronn!!! ..che paur!
> pur co' tetto?... manc a ciel aperto... brrr


se uno scoreggia lì dentro fa una strage.
milanesi tutti appesi


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Luglio 2008)

Ma in una ressa del genere, perchè si mettono il salvagente?


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una di pavia che si brucia le tette è da mandare ala caimi una domenica pomeriggio di ferragosto


che c'entra.. sono parti sensibili.. da strapazzare semmai.. ma non dal sole.. con quello non si scherza.. eh!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma in una ressa del genere, perchè si mettono il salvagente?


e sicuramente tutti mollano la pipì...proprio una bella esperienza...


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma in una ressa del genere, perchè si mettono il salvagente?


tipo air bag.. no giusy?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una di pavia che si brucia le tette è da mandare ala caimi una domenica pomeriggio di ferragosto


Non è colpa mia se ho la carnagione chiara e la pelle delicata e vellutata. Non come voi che fareste concorrenza ad un tamburo!!!


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una di pavia che si brucia le tette è da mandare ala caimi una domenica pomeriggio di ferragosto


ehhhhh lei è di pavia e si brucia le tette ........ io vivo al mare e il mare lo vedo col binocolo ........ p.t.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ehhhhh lei è di pavia e si brucia le tette ........ io vivo al mare e il mare lo vedo col binocolo ........ p.t.


è un mondo iniquo e feroce


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> che c'entra.. sono parti sensibili.. da strapazzare semmai.. ma non dal sole.. con quello non si scherza.. eh!


 
Grazie! Ormai l'idea di prendere l'estrema unzione l'ha incattivita, che ci vuoi fare? Ci vuol pazienza


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e sicuramente tutti mollano la pipì...proprio una bella esperienza...


Almeno l'acqua sarà calda!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia se ho la carnagione chiara e la pelle delicata e vellutata. Non come voi che fareste concorrenza ad un tamburo!!!


ce l'ho anch'io la pelle bianca e delicata e infatti metto la protezione 30 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 quindi torno dopo tre mesi di mare bianca come alla partenza


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Almeno l'acqua sarà calda!


un bel brodino


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Almeno l'acqua sarà calda!


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è un mondo iniquo e feroce


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Grazie! Ormai l'idea di prendere l'estrema unzione l'ha incattivita, che ci vuoi fare? Ci vuol pazienza


estrema unzione??? che bastarda!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'ho anch'io la pelle bianca e delicata e infatti metto la protezione 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io in genere non mi scotto, ma il pisolino nelle ore centrali mi è costato caruccio.ma tra qualche giorno sarò bella abbronzata


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'ho anch'io la pelle bianca e delicata e infatti metto la protezione 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mai pensato due lampade prima di andare al mare e scendere con la protezione a 15?


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'ho anch'io la pelle bianca e delicata e infatti metto la protezione 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece sono color cioccolato, che figacciona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















C'ho la fila di uomini dietro la porta tanto sono bbbbbona!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io in genere non mi scotto, ma il pisolino nelle ore centrali mi è costato caruccio.ma tra qualche giorno sarò bella abbronzata


ordinaria...io mi distinguerò fra tutte perchè sarò bianca e pura come un giglio appena colto


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io in genere non mi scotto, ma il pisolino nelle ore centrali mi è costato caruccio.ma tra qualche giorno sarò bella abbronzata


quante brasate addormentata al sole.
una volta in barca son crollata distesa sulla pancia e non riuscivo più a piegare le ginocchia da quanto erano scottate.
sole di cacca


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> estrema unzione??? che bastarda!!!


Avevo detto al prete chenon se ne sarebbe fatto niente ma poi ti ho vista incattivita e l'ho richiamato, sai non si sa mai!


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io in genere non mi scotto, ma il pisolino nelle ore centrali mi è costato caruccio.ma tra qualche giorno sarò bella abbronzata


allora per esperienza ti dico una cosa che non ti farà molto piacere.
le abbronzature veloci, con le scottature son quelle che vanno via ancor piu' velocemente, inoltre senza protezione la pelle invecchia e molto e addio decoltè


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Avevo detto al prete chenon se ne sarebbe fatto niente ma poi ti ho vista incattivita e l'ho richiamato, sai non si sa mai!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ordinaria...io mi distinguerò fra tutte perchè sarò bianca e pura come un giglio appena colto


Insomma...come uno stracchino!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> allora per esperienza ti dico una cosa che non ti farà molto piacere.
> le abbronzature veloci, *con le scottature son quelle che vanno via ancor piu' velocemente, inoltre senza protezione la pelle invecchia e molto e addio decolt*è


il che per una di pavia è cosa buona e giusta..


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> allora per esperienza ti dico una cosa che non ti farà molto piacere.
> le abbronzature veloci, con le scottature son quelle che vanno via ancor piu' velocemente, inoltre senza protezione la pelle invecchia e molto e addio decoltè


tiè sole!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Insomma...come uno stracchino!


no, come una porcellana di limoges


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> allora per esperienza ti dico una cosa che non ti farà molto piacere.
> le abbronzature veloci, con le scottature son quelle che vanno via ancor piu' velocemente, inoltre senza protezione la pelle invecchia e molto e addio decoltè


Hai ragione....io ce l'avevo la protezione (un po' bassina...4)...ma il sonno mi ha colta di sorpresa


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tiè sole!!


infatti...... una mia amica mi faceva sempre incaxxare, lei abbronzatissima e io sempre color latte ........ lavoro e al mare mica ci posso andare

morale lei 40 anni ha un viso sembra la cartina del gran canyon


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il che per una di pavia è cosa buona e giusta..


Ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male?!? Abbiamo già le zanzare, abbiate pietà!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> morale lei 40 anni ha un viso sembra la cartina del gran canion


la giustizia divina ha un suo perchè.........


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male?!? Abbiamo già le zanzare, abbiate pietà!


tanto per iniziare mentre io sono al lavoro tu stai a brasarti le tette al sole.
ce bastasse accussì?


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hai ragione....io ce l'avevo la protezione (un po' bassina...4)...ma il sonno mi ha colta di sorpresa


c'hai la pelle chiara e usi protezione 4?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> c'hai la pelle chiara e usi protezione 4?


è di pavia....che vuoi farci?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male?!? Abbiamo già le zanzare, abbiate pietà!


a 40 sembrerai tutankamon e ti chiederai perchè..


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> c'hai la pelle chiara e usi protezione 4?


io quando posso vado al mare e anche se son nera uso la 6 o la 8, col sole non si scherza


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tanto per iniziare mentre io sono al lavoro tu stai a brasarti le tette al sole.
> ce bastasse accussì?


Ma era il weekend! Sono partita venerdì alle 16.30 3 h di viaggio, in pratica in spiaggia ci sono stata tutto sabato e domenica mattina (pomeriggio brutto, caxxo!)


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a 40 sembrerai *tutankamon* e ti chiederai perchè..


E' il faraone con la tuta??


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E' il faraone con la tuta??


e i calzettoni


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E' il faraone con la tuta??



no, quello è il tamagochi


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e i calzettoni


Allora è uguale a noi in inverno!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Avrà avuto anche lui gli antiscivolo con le pecore colorate?


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io quando posso vado al mare e anche se son nera uso la 6 o la 8, col sole non si scherza


mmmm una geisha negrita interessante?
non sono chiaro.. e non sopporto quelle cremine schifosette da checche.. se proprio è il primo giorno metto la maglietta e vai..


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> mmmm una geisha negrita interessante?
> non sono chiaro.. e non sopporto quelle cremine schifosette da checche.. se proprio è il *primo giorno metto la maglietta* e vai..


perchè? ti vergogni delle tette?


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> mmmm una geisha negrita interessante?
> non sono chiaro.. e non sopporto quelle cremine schifosette da checche.. se proprio è il primo giorno metto la maglietta e vai..


no non divento nerissima, appena abbronzata
io alla mia pelle ci tengo!!!!

no ti prego con la maglietta no!!! ti vengono i segni sui braccini stile muratori


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè? ti vergogni delle tette?


 
Ha paura di bruciarsele pure lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio con la maglietta poi canti   muratore, muratore,muratore faccio il muratore


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fischio con la maglietta poi canti muratore, muratore,muratore faccio il muratore


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

cos'avete contro i muratori?
c'han dei bei pezzi dentro


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna ieri


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

sentite non è necessario diventare neri neri, basta una leggera abbronzatura e presa con saggezza........

se volete diventari piu' neri mangiatevi tante carote crude durante l'inverno


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

io comunque non mi abbronzo ma mi riempio di lentiggini e sono ancora più bella del normale.
vedete un po' voi..


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

ma come abbiamo fatto dai vecchi pornazzoni ad arrivare alle brasate di sole?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> soleluna ieri


Si ma davanti


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cos'avete contro i muratori?
> c'han dei bei pezzi dentro


eh ho capito ma hanno la tartaruga bianca e i bracci neri.......


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

no!
preferisco la maglietta... al salmone immayoneisato.. blea


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come abbiamo fatto dai vecchi pornazzoni ad arrivare alle brasate di sole?


Ci tengo a sottolineare 2 cose:
1) no nsono vecchia (28)
2) no nfaccio pornazzi

poi il collegamento non me lo ricordo


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

ora vado a recuperare la bimba al mare...... lei si che se la gode

ma prima vi volevo ricordare due cose 
- uno che dove ti bruci una volta la pelle rimarrà sensibile e si bruciare ogni volta sempre lì
- due occhio alle scottature e ai nei.............. dico solo una parola tumori della pelle


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io comunque non mi abbronzo ma mi riempio di lentiggini e sono ancora più bella del normale.
> vedete un po' voi..


..che maraviglia...
almeno un po' marroncina.. però.. dai scendi un po' con la protezione che ti controllo io la cottura


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ora vado a recuperare la bimba al mare...... lei si che se la gode
> 
> ma prima vi volevo ricordare due cose
> - uno che dove ti bruci una volta la pelle rimarrà sensibile e si bruciare ogni volta sempre lì
> - due occhio alle scottature e ai nei.............. dico solo una parola tumori della pelle


 grattatio?

io dico che non si scherza solo con le parti Mai esposte.. per il resto buon senso.. e se proprio i primi giorni, una cremina.. ma il sole fa bbbene!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Vado anch'io. A domani cari.
Ciao Ciao


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

le lozioni oltre 15 sono una cagata.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> le lozioni oltre 15 sono una cagata.


a me hanno letteralmente salvato la pelle..


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me hanno letteralmente salvato la pelle..


Io le uso solo i primi giorni, poi posso farne a meno e le sostituisco con creme idratanti e bagnandomi continuatamente.


----------

